# Hammer time in the killing fields!



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

WOW, now I remember why I love the early Canada season. I took my 16 year old cousin to be out hunting on Monday and it was a total and utter massacre, the decoys were even splattered with blood. We got our ten canucks in just minutes over an hour. Ever flock that we shot at except for our final goose had their feet out ready to land when the steel hit them. We were done by 8:00. 
Let me know how your opener went.

cootkiller


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice work Coot. Did you guys get them on your land?

I'm sure your cousin will be hooked from now on.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A "total and utter massacre" blood splattered decoys? Listen I understand the thrill of the hunt but raving about massacres and blood does nothing but harm the image of all hunters. I think we should all be concerned about our image because it has been proven that there is a large segment of the voting population that is neutral about hunting issues. We should represent ourselves in a manner that at the very least keeps them that way. I'm not preaching I've made statements like these myself during the excitement of the hunt or reliving it with my friends it just sure looks bad in writing!


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey bobby,
I don't know how you guys do it down in Georgia but up here when we hunt we actually KILL the animal and when you KILL something there is going to be blood. There is no way I am going to apologize for what I said or how I said it, I am proud of the hunting heritage we have here in ND and will relish in it whether it be in writing or picture or in just plain conversation.

And honestly, the decoys literally had blood splattered on them, no lie.

cootkiller


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I agree Cootkiller. Keep on grindin em!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Holy Goosecrap Batman, Cootkiller is getting defended 

I did not see anything wrong with Cootkillers post either. Good Job, CK :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Can't believe it but I have to agree with Bobm. Just a little overly discriptive. Remember....we're supposed to be harvesting an over abundance of a resource. If you want to refer to nature and the privilege to be able to hunt in it as "hammertime in the killing fields", I guess that's your perogative but I'd hope you might tone it down a little.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm on the BobM side, there's no doubt that the statements by coot show a lack respect for the game being pursued.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey cooty,
"Hammer time in the killing fields" give me a break. Sounds like a title for a Rambo movie? I actually like the Bobby though, reminds me of me grandmother. All kidding aside I didn't ask for an apology, and don't think you should. I just thought you might want to give it a little more consideration before you word something like that. It just sounds extreme and like it or not there are forces at work in this nation that would use statements like that against all hunters in their fund raising efforts. Forces I'm certian you would not like to help. No harm meant. We kill down here to. We harvest beans.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

All that cootkiller is, is a blowheart his way is always better, a couple of buddy's and I where talking about this same thread this afternoon and how rediculous it was. GET real COOT uke: 
Just go and shoot some more "Quality " coots!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey Cootkiller, I'm with you on this one! If people don't like reading it then they have the right not to read it. It doesn't sound rude or unethical it sounds like you had them in your face. Feet down style. A good goose hunter would know what you mean by the term.

GB3 you have the same saying in your quote on the bottom!!Last phrase Start flaggin boys!!!............. Cluck,Cluck, Cluck...Honk, Honk.... Here they come right down the middle............Double cluck.... Honk, Honk..... Moan, Moan..... Laydown call......... HAMMER TIME BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!
You confused me there?

and from the way it sounds? *Bobm*really wouldn't last long in a ND field, because we do things a little different. We don't sky bust! We let them commit to our fields then lay the hammer down.Don't critique people unless they are critiqing you! Or as they say! Don't read the book, if you don't like the title! Oh yah by the way the RAMBO movie you were talking about, probably made more$ the first year it was out than half the people on this site put togethor! So maybe that was a compliment?

Maverick.....
CK good luck next weekend!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I dont put " Hammer time in the killing fields" .Christ sake,. you and Chris have changed, why stick up for cootkiller???
Coot you in the Greenskins, cause I wanna see for myself if you can talk as big as you think you can???? 
I CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Maverick actually I would love to try it, I don't fault the activity or CT for doing it. You don't see any sporting magazines using terms like massacre and there is a good reason for it and I know all of us understand the reasoning so I wont BLAH blah about it. It just sounded like Attila the Hun, and no Maverick Attila wasn't a little grey bird. And where did the skybusting comment come from??? skybusting is probably the only dumb thing I haven't done. I do think we should reguard the animals we kill with reverence and respect. Maybe I've just gotten older and dealing with my own mortality makes me realize all life needs to be held with respect. I've killed a ton of animals in my life and I found it exciting to do so, but I've never killed one and not felt a pang of regret and sympathy for them. If I ever stop feel compassion for them I will quit hunting. I really didn't want to make this an issue with CT and if I had to do it over I would of emailed him directly. God knows I've said (and done)a lot of stupid things. CT please don't take it personally, it wasn't meant that way.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

> I've killed a ton of animals in my life and I found it exciting to do so, but I've never killed one and not felt a pang of regret and sympathy for them.


That is an excellent point Bob! I am constantly amazed at this fundamental disconnect with hunting in today's society. Since I never got to hunt with my grand father, I can only imagine at how people of his generation would react to this lack of sentiment and true disrespect for the resource. I know my father would roll over in his grave if I ever treated the taking of an animal's life as a bragging right. Let's state a fact, there is not a single person on this board that hunts for subsistence, so to see people bragging about *killing* is why the future of this sport is doomed. The anti's eat this stuff up, and for good reason.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

See what I mean about dumb mistakes I used CT in my last post as the initails for coot killer. Told you guys I'm getting old.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Coot has been called on this one before. Made no difference then either. Gas on a fire I guess. :roll:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

To most of you, in the words of Bartleys and James Wine Coolers "Thank you for your support"

For the rest of you, come on. You need to quit taking yourselves so seriously.
I am not going to apologize to mental midgets like tsodak because I have a passion for theoutdoors and get really jacked up about it. Yeah maybe sometimes I am a little extreme but that is just that same passion coming out.
This forum is for us as sportsmen to share this passion, not belittle each other at every turn.

I used the terminology I used because that is the words used in the field by us as hunters.

I pose this question to some of you who find it so easy and fun to blast me at every turn.

I have gotten to hunt one day so far because of school and that day was the opener. I could have gone out with a bunch of buddies and shot 30 or 40 birds. Instead I chose to bring just one youngster and show him the beauty of a day in the field with quality hunting. How many of you can say the same thing, how about you tsodak, how about you GB3?

That's what I thought.

cootkiller


----------



## TimR (Oct 8, 2002)

Coot,

Is the passion you feel for the outdoors highest right when the birds are hovering over the decoys? Or is it when when you have the smoke in the air and the blood on the decoys?

It is the _anticipation_ that gets me fired up. Like Bobm said, the death of the animal leaves me with a bit of remorse that I chose to take that life to further sustain my own.

Maybe you are at a point in your life where you haven't had to explain your point of view to a person that didn't agree with you. Word choice becomes very important.

Tim


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Anyone ever get the feeling your running in circles????


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Anyone ever get the feeling your running in circles????


hehe...

Let's just let this one go. We all get excited for the opener, to each his own.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I like Muddy Bloody Piles of birds myself :roll: :lol: :wink: :withstupid:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Chris, you're right enough has been said. I for one would like the whole thread removed from the web site and we could all lighten up the conversation. I meant no ill will toward CK or anyone else, just meant this thread could easily be misconstrued particularly by the antis or the non-hunting public. I'm pretty sure we could all agree we don't want ourselves portrayed incorrectly.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm with Bob M and Tmorrie on this one. We need to put a little class into our hunting stories.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I just find one thing rediculous! We as a state fight about hunting rights and when it comes down to the hunting issues.Now we are getting on each other about how many one group shot next to the other! To me that's worse than the title of this thread!! And now *****ing about the name of a thread! Really people find something else to do  , go hunting and see what we are doing! Adjectives work great when explaining things.

I'm done on this thread! Rediculous!

Maverick...


----------



## TimR (Oct 8, 2002)

Maverick said:


> I just find one thing rediculous!...
> 
> ...Adjectives work great when explaining things
> 
> ...


Adjectives do help when explaining things. Pick the right one and you get your point across. Pick the wrong one and your point gets lost. Share your story of the first successful hunt of the year and we all smile with you. Tell it like you are captain commando and some people sigh and shake their head.

Anyone else a Macquarrie fan? He can tell a story about killing lots of game, and put the emphasis on the parts of the hunt that I enjoy most.

Erm... Ridiculous.

Tim


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Interestingly, it seems to me that most folks here refuse to come down to that level of name calling and insults. But maybe that is my mental midget talking.

Mr. Killer, I could not be happier about you showing the sport to a young person, and I never make assumptions about what you do in your spare time. Why must you? I simply have to comment when you say things in a public forum that could be potentially damaging to me and the sport I love. Why is it that you refuse to behave in a similiar fashion?

Other than that, I will leave it to the good readers out there to value my opinions as they seem fit. Bravado and machismo are not nescessary for the people I hope to respect me to do so. Some day I hope you can say the same.

Afterthought: Man was this morning a beautiful morning or what? Dead calm, forty degrees. You could smell fall in the air. We had groups of 200 mallards working our decoys all the time as the geese were coming in this morning. It was suprising how well you could already tell drakes and hens. Sunrise was wonderful and five scruffy looking birds on the ground. Only wish Thor could have been there to pick them big fellas into my hand.

Good luck everyone. Tom


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

We should rename this thread to "Where are the Non-Residents when We Need Them?"

Mav....


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Mav :eyeroll:


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

Heres my Non-Res take on the issue......

Kill em good and stack em in a muddy bloody pile, numbers tell all......

I dont try to water down my experieces for a buncha hippie antis...screw them who cares what the hell they think....no one listens to hippies anyhow.

YES I AM A MEAT HUNTER :sniper:

The only people that read these posts are sportsman anyways so I say on with the bloody details.

Cootkiller...lets hunt sometime :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

prairie hunter :eyeroll: back at you! This is what I mean by people just won't give up! Come on it's a title of a thread! Yet you won't give it up! :eyeroll: 
Let's just keep complaining on this one!
Really who's next?
Glad to see *MNhunter* eats meat! How about the rest of you? Are you man enough to say you kill something? 
Because every anti-hunter or PETA person that has been on here has been out the next day. Only the sportsman are here and they should be able to take words like that, unless there are a bunch of minors on here
Remember I was in support of a title not a action that hurt anyone else. I didn't even start the thread and now it's turned over to me!There are thousands of books out there with bad titles why don't we start critiquing them! ***** about something else!
*It's only the name of the thread!!!*
Mav....


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Well, as long as this topic won't seem to die, here is my 2 cents.

I am in favor of any statement or argument that offends an anti-hunter or anti-gunner. The common belief is that about 10% of the population is anti and the chances of us converting any of them to pro is about nil. Pissing them off won't hurt our cause because, they are a lost cause.

It is also commonly believed that about 10% of the population is pro-hunting or pro-gun. Hard to offend them/us.

The other 80% of the population doesn't really care one way or the other. They are neither pro or anti. They are the majority and the ones we need to worry about. The anti's are trying to recruit them to their side.

If your neighbor is in this category and you walk up to him and say "hey, look at this bloody pile of goose guts that I have sitting here in my backyard. I slaughtered these geese in the killing fields this morning! You should have seen the blood and feathers flying when I assassinated them!! Man, I've never seen birds get blown away like that before!!!" there is a chance that he will be offended and the next time he hears something anti hunting, he might listen and decide that they have a point.

As stated above, there probably aren't many people on this site who aren't pro-hunting. And, I'm a big supporter of the 1st amendent. But, I think we should all keep the 80% in mind as we project an image of hunters through our words and actions.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Well Mav I've been trying to leave this alone but I just can't stand it. Your say you support a title not an action. The title is the "action" we are talking about. It makes all hunters look bad! What kind of person takes their kids hunting and emphasizes those things " hey kids, lets go massacre some animals maybe we'll really get lucky and get blood and guts all over everything". Nobody does because we all have more sense than that. The antis and the Peta people are not the issue you will never change their hearts but the vast "hunting neutral" center of the population would be turned off by this kind of talk. Why offend anyone without cause? You may be friends with Coot and defending your friends is fine but the merits of this argument are not defendable. And I'm not attacking Coot or you, everybody including me gets excited says stupid things once in awhile. Luckily most of us don't have the misfortune of doing it in writing.
I wish this thread would be removed its devisive and is getting a lot of unreasonable gut reation posts.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

While I don't disagree with you Bob on the idea that things could be portrayed in a little different light. (I would have used a different wording myself). I don't think the thread should be removed. This is an open type forum and to remove things even if they are offensive to some is not the answer.

Look what this thread has already accomplished. Whatever side of the issue you stand on at least you have recieved another view point and maybe people will term things differently the next time or try to portray the hunt in a way to outsiders that is more paletable.

No matter how we try to moderate each other it really comes down to a personal decision. Some will say things just to upset others. Thats just the way it goes and there isn't much you can do about it.

The most important thing for all hunters is to choose people to represent them in the public eye who are responsible, well spoken and intelligent. I think there are many on this forum who can represent themselves in a positive light to the non hunting public just as there are those on here that cannot. The people who represent hunting in a positive way need to be pushed to the front and represent the others.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

GanderGrinder you are correct I should of realized that myself Thanks


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

uke: To those who are critizising coot....give me a break...Concerned what the anti's might think..give me a break..those are the last people I am concerned about..And to the people that have"compassion" for the animals they kill...if you actually felt compassion you would instead of wringing a downed birds neck take it to a vet so they could nurse it back to health..killing something has no room for compasion...if that was the case you would not be hunting in the first place...

Coot..I am glad you get excited about hunting..I do also there is not a better feeling than having a successful hunt...Some people that are full of themselves call this "killing" instead of hunting...these are the same people that are "compassionate" for the animals they kill...I know a successful hunt is 1000 times better than sitting in a blind for 5 hours and not firing a shot...At least it is for me...


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

Been out twice this year, monday and tuesday. Shot 10 myself. Have only found little groups. There are alot of these small groups around. I am hunting south of kenmare. Wonder why there is only small groups this year compared to last year.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I feel a little "compassion" but it's for the birds that get hit 4 times and soar about 3 miles and lose it, but hearing the words " blood on my decoys" tells me that the birds felt nothing and died fairly easy. Knowing that they were harvested without even knowing it!

Mav....

P.s. Well Bobm from georgia,if yoanto know the truth, I haven't met CK before, I've been fixin to though. I hear he's an alright bartender!

P.s. Jon Rambo was a hero for me!


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Mav I'm with you. I was just trying to state how this whole topic is a bunch of B.S...People try to attack Cootkiller no matter what he says. He had a great hunt..He wasn't trying to offend anybody, but somehow he has..

Compassion for wounded animals...yes, when I hunt deer and come accross a wounded animal I shoot it and tag it, I have done that three times. But I do not after every animal I kill feel bad about it..Like others have mentioned...The mention of anti's and concerns for what they might think really gets my goat..they are the last people I think or worry about offending..in fact I hope I do offend them... :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I do feel compassion on some level for the animals I shoot. I did end there life and while they do taste good and I love to eat meat it does send a little shot of guilt through me every once and awhile.

I think that the idea of compassion in the context that it was used was one of respect and admiration for the animal.

I love to hunt and enjoy all of it immensely but I also just like watching the birds and have a respect for nature.

The idea of hunting as just killing is disrespectful in my opinion to the birds and animals we pursue. Some of you I know understand what I am saying and maybe others don't. My goal is not to say that one hunter is better than another its just that we all interpret the word hunting in a different way.

So to say that someone is wrong to feel compassion for an animal they shoot is very ignorant.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey goosehunter for life if you actually read the posts you will see we know you can't change the antis the concern is the neutral people. And I've not wanted to attack Coot I don't know him from Adam and I would probably enjoy hunting with him. I stated in one of my posts that I wish I would of given him my opinion directly instead of the forum. Anyone that doen't have compassion for a life lost either hasn't given it much thought or has a heart of stone, I suspect you just have'nt given it enough thought. The admission that you guys feel better about a clean kill is in itself proof that you realize this, at least subconciously. Don't worry it will dawn on you sooner or later.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Mav, I liked Rambo too but It was fiction! We all need to lighten up, if Coots a good bartender all the better maybe he was at work when he posted the thread! That could explain his exuberance....


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

What i wrote and have written are exactly how I feel.
I agree with almost everyone one this web page

I love hunting!
I hate steel shot!
I hate slow kills!
I love shooting animals!
I love decoying waterfowl!
I thirst for the rush of the first flock on opening day!
I am a member of P.E.T.A. (People Eating.Tasty.Animals.)
I am a phanatic when it comes to hunting!
I believe that if every world summit would take place after a day of shooting ducks, we would have world peace!
Any person that is an anti hunter never had a relative that spent time at Valley Forge, the american revolution, the civil war, or ww1, or ww2, or Vietnam, or Korea, or desert storm1 and 2. And personally maybe we should have an open season on these anti's. Not with guns but with intellect.

I challenge any anti-gun/anit-hunter to an open debate any time at The Cove at your chosen time. I will smoke your ***.
Read the bible before you come because in scripture, GOD and Moses, and Jesus Christ allude to the taking of game for survival and prospering.

Yes, I KILL ANIMALS.
I am proud of it. I don't waste them and I sustain much of my diet with them. That is what GOD told us to do.

Do I talk about it and share the events with others? Yes.

That is called brothership.

cootkiller


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You're absolutley correct and all hunters are a brotherhood. That will be critical to the survival of our passion. I sincerely wish you a sucessful season


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

As a hunter you go through many stages in your hunting life. Usually different people in different stages have somewhat opposing opinions even though they all love the sport. Dont turn a difference of opinion into a personal attack.

I personally dont go for the "kill kill kill" or the "I'm here to get a limit and thats what counts" aspect of hunting. I consider myself a "sportsman" and am here to enjoy the hunt itself....no matter the reult.

:wink: 
J.J.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice post COOT! I also believe that had we had some more people like us on the air Planes, 1 year ago from today, they might not have crashed into the Twin Towers. We wouldn't have let it happen.

Remember to say a prair for all the people lost a year ago today!

That's Brotherhood!

Maverick!!!!


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Believe it or not it's been two years already Mav!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

At least they know what day hunting season opens!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Ok so maybe typing before I go scouting wasn't the best idea. I was in a rush, but I gather you all new my point.

BobM what day is opener in Georgia? :eyeroll:

Mav....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey mav I i hope you knew I was just kidding, Your post and the intention of it was commendable. Opening day in Georgia varies depending on the season just like up there. You tell me what you want to hunt and I'll tell you the day and guide you to the best of my ability. We have excellent deer hunting and turkey hunting is pretty good as well. Quail and ducks are strickly lease type stuff although we could float some river swamps for wood ducks. Its fun but you probably wouldn't be to impressed with the duck hunting. Our deer tag is good for at least 12 deer and we let you hunt opening week!!! sorry I just couldn't resist. ( rifle season is 2 1/2 months long)! Oh I and I do realize you were just jerking my chain back and thats OK.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

No worries Bobm, I was merly just in a mood so to speak! Would love to make it there some time, and keep the dream alive! We are all on the same side! :beer:

Mav...


----------

